# Calvin's Sermons on Genesis



## Prufrock (Jun 17, 2009)

For those yet unaware, Calvin's _Sermons_ (different from his commentary) on Genesis (at least, the first 11 chapters) have just been published in English for the first time. Here is the cheapest I have yet seen them. This sermon series started Sept. 4, 1559; this is 5 years after his Genesis _commentary_ was published, so this is a great opportunity for English readers for two reasons: 1.) They get to see the homiletical application of Calvin's work, in addition simply to the expanded material; and, 2.) They get to see this in conjunction with five more years in the development and maturation of Calvin's thought.


----------



## Marrow Man (Jun 17, 2009)

Yes, they were translated by Rob Roy MacGregor (his real name!), an ARP minister who teaches Latin and French at Clemson University. I had him sign my copy of Calvin's sermons on Acts 1-7 while I was at General Synod!


----------



## toddpedlar (Jun 17, 2009)

Marrow Man said:


> Yes, they were translated by Rob Roy MacGregor (his real name!), an ARP minister who teaches Latin and French at Clemson University. I had him sign my copy of Calvin's sermons on Acts 1-7 while I was at General Synod!



I forgot he did those too - what a blessing those sermons are/were. He's got a very nice way of rendering Calvin, so I'm looking forward to more (including that new Genesis volume!)


----------



## Marrow Man (Jun 17, 2009)

Yes, and he's the nicest guy in the world. Plus, he's on the "right side," if you catch my drift. And he's got just about the most Scottish name possible. Win/win/win.


----------



## toddpedlar (Jun 17, 2009)

Marrow Man said:


> Yes, and he's the nicest guy in the world. Plus, he's on the "right side," if you catch my drift. And he's got just about the most Scottish name possible. Win/win/win.



Yeah, when the Acts volume came out, I definitely had at least two reasons to buy them (one, it's new Calvin material, and two, with a name like Rob Roy McGregor, how can you go wrong?)


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Jun 17, 2009)

I ate lunch one day with him at Synod. I received a free lecture on Justification and Union w/ Christ from him with an impromptu oral exam. Quite a treat!


----------



## toddpedlar (Jun 17, 2009)

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> I ate lunch one day with him at Synod. I received a free lecture on Justification and Union w/ Christ from him with an impromptu oral exam. Quite a treat!



What kind of oral exam - on theology, or your lunch?  I'm sure you passed both.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Jun 17, 2009)

Both. He was also quite concerned to know why I liked French dressing.


----------



## toddpedlar (Jun 17, 2009)

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> Both. He was also quite concerned to know why I liked French dressing.



And rightly so!


----------



## Marrow Man (Jun 17, 2009)

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> I ate lunch one day with him at Synod. I received a free lecture on Justification and Union w/ Christ from him with an impromptu oral exam. Quite a treat!



That's a great story, Benjamin! You should blog about that!


----------



## sastark (Jun 17, 2009)

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> Both. He was also quite concerned to know why I liked French dressing.



Probably just wanted to make sure you weren't "a cheese eatin' surrender monkey!"


----------



## Sven (Jun 17, 2009)

Calvin's sermons on Genesis are a great addition to the growing Calvin Corpus in English. They are fairly affordable at Reformation Heritage Books as well.


----------



## Marrow Man (Jun 17, 2009)

Rob Roy spent about 10 minutes at Synod trying to convince me into looking into a Ph.D. I told him I was too old to learn German and French. He acted as if it were no big deal. For him, I'm sure it isn't.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Jun 17, 2009)

He really is a top-class guy.


----------



## toddpedlar (Jun 17, 2009)

sastark said:


> Backwoods Presbyterian said:
> 
> 
> > Both. He was also quite concerned to know why I liked French dressing.
> ...



You could always trot out the fact that Calvin was French, so it's okay. (not that I'd buy that defense. French dressing is sickening.)


----------



## Marrow Man (Jun 17, 2009)

toddpedlar said:


> sastark said:
> 
> 
> > Backwoods Presbyterian said:
> ...



Yeah, but Calvin also had the good sense to leave France!


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Jun 17, 2009)

toddpedlar said:


> sastark said:
> 
> 
> > Backwoods Presbyterian said:
> ...



Huguenot dressing is the best.


----------



## toddpedlar (Jun 17, 2009)

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> toddpedlar said:
> 
> 
> > sastark said:
> ...



You mean of this variety? 







Whatever floats your boat, I guess


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Jun 17, 2009)




----------

